# Where the heck is the "dig" command? (solved)

## Maffuster

For the life of me, I can't find the "dig" command.

I've searched portage, I've installed BIND9, and i've searched the gentoo forums.  There's got to be an easier way than this!  WHere is it?

*Arg*

Thanks!Last edited by Maffuster on Sun Jun 27, 2004 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RedDawn

```

updatedb

locate dig

```

----------

## Tazok

net-dns/bind-tools

----------

## Maffuster

Tazok: That did it!  Thanks a bunch!

RedDawn: I'll file those commands away for future use!  Thanks!

-Matt

----------

## e3k

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> net-dns/bind-tools

 

this saves me all the time!

----------

